# the New Vc models....



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Why do the new Vampire Count Skeletons look so bad? They look like the previous zombies in the last edition of vc but before they looked great all elite and what not


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

What? 
The new skeletons are awesome.
I don't know what you're talking about.
However the bats could use an upgrade.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

the new skeletons look like they would actually be someones skeletons not like the person became askeleton them grow some more


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think they look awesome. In my opinion look at them painted, that will change your mind


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

The old skeletons looked awesome, they were all rank and file but now they're like zombies.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

The new Skeletons look infinatly better than the old ones.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

Lolthirster said:


> The old skeletons looked awesome, they were all rank and file but now they're like zombies.


would you care to explain that a little more.....
the new skeletons look ALOT better then the old ones.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i agree , just saying ' oh they look awful ' is crap, maybe if you explained yourself more then we might be able to understand why you think this

anyway i think they are awesome, defenety more ' dead looking ' and are probably some of the best citadel has ever produced


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah the new models are better and are the right size, but they're not being sold in the appropriate sized boxes. 10 skellies to a box is not enough.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i like both but there is more oppertunities with the new ones


----------

